# error messages on PTYs



## tpaktop (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello. I would like to have some clarification about kernel messages handling, syslog, etc.

On one of FreeBSD boxes there is a shortage of free space on /usr filesystem. But once I login to that system (using putty) I got constant stream of 
	
	



```
/usr: write failed, filesystem is full
```
 messages on my pty. The strange thing is that if I log in using any other system (i.e. ssh'ing to one server and than to server in question) I do not have this mess.

I'm using this /etc/syslog.conf file:


```
#+@
*.err;kern.warning;auth.notice;mail.crit               /dev/console
*.notice;authpriv.none;kern.debug;lpr.info;mail.crit;news.err   /var/log/messages
security.*                                      /var/log/security
auth.info;authpriv.info                         /var/log/auth.log
mail.info                                       /var/log/maillog
lpr.info                                        /var/log/lpd-errs
ftp.info                                        /var/log/xferlog
cron.*                                          /var/log/cron
*.=debug                                        /var/log/debug.log
*.emerg                                                *
# uncomment this to log all writes to /dev/console to /var/log/console.log
#console.info                                   /var/log/console.log
# uncomment this to enable logging of all log messages to /var/log/all.log
# touch /var/log/all.log and chmod it to mode 600 before it will work
#*.*                                            /var/log/all.log
# uncomment this to enable logging to a remote loghost named loghost
*.*                                             @mars
# uncomment these if you're running inn
# news.crit                                     /var/log/news/news.crit
# news.err                                      /var/log/news/news.err
# news.notice                                   /var/log/news/news.notice
!startslip
*.*                                             /var/log/slip.log
!ppp
*.*                                             /var/log/ppp.log
!smsd
*.*                                             /var/log/smsd.log
!dhcpd
*.notice                                        /var/log/dhcpd.log

!*
####
# cisco devices
####

#+x.x.x.x
*.*                                             /logs/1.log
#+x.x.x.x
*.*                                             /logs/2.log

....
```

I tried to comment out lines 
	
	



```
*.emerg *
```
 and 
	
	



```
*.err;kern.warning;auth.notice;mail.crit /dev/console
```
 but no use.

So how are kernel messages are handled in FreeBSD?


----------



## tpaktop (Feb 21, 2011)

argh. 
Forgot to mention that I have those messages on directly connected putty session even when syslogd is stopped.


----------

